# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Sony готовит к выпуску гибкие дисплеи, сворачивающиеся в трубку

## Geser

Текст: Владимир Головинов 
Корпорация Sony совместно с японским Институтом физико-химических исследований создала прототип гибкого дисплея, который можно свернуть в трубку. Об этом сообщает Forbes со ссылкой на газету Nihon Keizai Shimbum. 

Образец гибкого экрана Sony имеет толщину 0,35 мм, площадь 6,3 см2 и поддерживает разрешение 79 dpi (точек на дюйм), что даже несколько больше разрешения обычных жидкокристаллических панелей (72 dpi). При разработке прототипа исследователи применяли фирменную методику, основанную на "распечатке" транзисторов из органического материала на пластиковой подложке. Изолирующий слой также изготовлен из органического материала, причем специалистам Sony удалось найти способ его формирования при относительно низких температурах, что предотвращает деформацию подложки. 

Коммерциализация новой методики запланирована на конец десятилетия. Предполагается, что гибкие дисплеи будут применяться в некоторых моделях телевизоров, а также портативных устройствах, например, мобильных телефонах. 

Гибкие дисплеи разрабатывают и многие другие компании. Например, фирма Seiko Epson на конференции SID 2005 в Бостоне около полутора месяцев назад продемонстрировала прототип экрана с разрешением 200 точек на дюйм и толщиной 375 микрометров. При этом в Seiko Epson рассчитывают начать массовое производство гибких дисплеев в течение ближайших двух лет. Кроме того, гнущиеся экраны создают компании Philips, Toshiba и пр.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

...скоро костюм невидимка бедет рулить...

----------

